
If Linus Torvalds got hit by a bus would Linux die (2012) - Enindu
https://www.serverwatch.com/server-news/if-linus-torvalds-got-hit-by-a-bus-would-linux-die.html
======
mappu
"""

The question on the lips of everyone in the Linux community is, "What if Linus
Torvalds (affectionately known to the trade press as 'Linux Torvalds') gets
hit by a bus?" Reams of virtual paper have been wasted on idle speculation
about the results of what is a fairly simple experiment. We decided it was
high time someone actually took the trouble to find out what would happen if
Linus Torvalds were to get hit by a bus. Our preliminary findings are printed
below; we hope that this study will eventually be published in peer-reviewed
Linux publications such as Linux Journal and Slashdot. Well, Linux Journal.

Methodology

Our sample consisted of 200 Linus Torvaldses separated into a test group of
100 and a control group of 100. 97 members of the test group were hit by buses
at speeds ranging from 5 MPH to 70 MPH. The other three test subjects ran into
stationary buses on their own power. A different bus was used for each trial
so as to ensure that the trials would be independent.

The control group was observed over a period of six months, in which none of
the subjects was hit by a bus.

"""

[https://www.crummy.com/writing/segfault.org/Bus.html](https://www.crummy.com/writing/segfault.org/Bus.html)

~~~
SapphireSun
I laughed. Thank you.

------
SapphireSun
This is petty and shallow, but I'm annoyed with programmer culture in the
sense that people always phrase this sort of question in terms of "what if the
person that gave us so much kicked off" rather than "what if they were
unavailable or retire"? It's morbid and sort of implies that the only way that
person would ever stop is if they died.

It leaves me feeling slimy. It's intended to say this person is so dedicated
they would never ever abandon a software project of their own free will. In
the case of free (as in beer) software projects, the author is often not even
compensated. It really makes it seem like the people that are helping you are
entirely subservient to the machines and the wanton desires of others. It also
appeals to the serious business person that lives in the hearts of so many
developers where only the harshest framing can be considered as dealing with
the world in real terms.

Anyway, carry on. I just wanted to say my piece.

~~~
logicuce
I guess the underlying assumption is the person in charge would retire or
become unavailable with some deliberation and planning. Somebody gone due to
accident is entirely different thing.

~~~
erik_seaberg
"Hit by a bus" also means no possibility of asking for his advice or making a
better offer (if he changed jobs).

------
AnIdiotOnTheNet
I suspect the very first thing that would happen is that someone would finally
break ABI in the kernel and forever cement Linux in its place as the operating
system most incompatible with itself.

------
naniid
Is Linus Torvalds gets hit by a bus, Linus might die.

------
brimstedt
Not sure if it's comparable, but how was Debian affected by Ian's passing?

------
zeristor
Perhaps a parallel would be how Apple is fairing after the passing of Steve
Jobs.

~~~
jgowdy
Extremely valid point. It survives, but loses some of the essential character
or traits that made it great.

So perhaps the result with Linux might be that the project continues, but the
kernel forks, and even the official Linux branded kernel doesn’t hold to
certain essential concepts like don’t break userspace. Perhaps quality control
goes down. Perhaps corporate interests start driving the direction of the
kernel away from user interests.

I would also suggest that the change might not be a bad thing. With Linus, the
kernel follows a relatively predictable path forward. Projects like Fushia
might make the current kernel design obsolete. We might need to make bold
design decisions moving forward that Linus may not approve of if the project
is going to continue to lead the industry.

